# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Vdsl 100

## silveroubi

Καλημέρα παιδιά είχα στο σπίτι πενηντάρα γραμμή. Είχα 24 download και  upload 1,3. Εκανα αναβάθμιση στα 100 και μου βγάζει πάλι την ίδια ταχύτητα. Η απόσταση λέει το fritzbox από το ότι dslam  είναι 1054 m υπάρχει περίπτωση να σωθεί η κατάσταση?

----------


## mondeo

Δεν νομίζω φίλε μου......

----------


## aggeloskoum

Τώρα πια υπάρχει νομοθεσία για ελάχιστη ταχύτητα. Πάρε τηλέφωνο την υποστήριξη της Vodafone (13840 δωρεάν και σχετικά γρήγορη σύνδεση με εκπρόσωπο συνήθως) και πες το πρόβλημα σου. Θα στείλουν τεχνικό να τσεκάρει την καλωδίωση της πολυκατοικίας και να δουν που είναι το πρόβλημα και αν μπορεί να γίνει κατι για αυτο. Στην καλύτερη θα το φτάσουν 88 mbps+ που είναι το ελάχιστο που λέει η νομοθεσία, στην χειρότερη θα σου επιτρέψουν να επιστρέψεις δωρεάν σε συμβόλαιο λιγότερης ταχύτητας ώστε να μην πληρώνεις παραπάνω από οσο χρειάζεται. Αν έχεις τον χρόνο σίγουρα αξίζει να μπεις σε αυτή την διαδικασία.

----------


## silveroubi

Ευχαριστώ  παιδιά.

----------

